# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  justin-rumours, spoilers.

## leanne27

I know there is allready a thread about justin and becca but i thought this one could be just for justin, there are so many rumours going round at the moment about him, such as he gets darlene pregnant, has a relasonship with becca, and i also heard (dont know if its true) that he accidently stabs macki later in the year in a fight! does anybody have any more rumours or spoilers about his character, cause i just love him, he's so fit and i nearly cried the other night when he was crying to becca! lol

----------


## di marco

i heard the one about darlene, though i also heard that darlene gets pregnant by craig, so who knows?   :Confused:

----------


## Saziikins

Yah, I heard it was Craig too... I'm not sure about anything else, but I'll see what I can find.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh i heard it was Craig. if it was Justin can you imagine Richards reaction? o that would be hilarious!!lol

----------


## tammyy2j

Justin and Nicole hook up.

----------


## di marco

> Justin and Nicole hook up.


source?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ali wont be happy about that will he?

----------


## Lennie

I don't like Nicole, Ali and Nic shud get 2gether

----------


## scottishsmile

nicole is a rubbish actress,and als,i dont think they would do those things with justi,simply because we have seen enough of his vicious side a few months back.It would be stupid if he were to stab macki..he does need a good beating thoug,i dont know why justin just doesnt tell someone,it would all tun out much better.

----------


## scottishsmile

nicole is a rubbish actress,and also,i dont think they would do those things with justi,simply because we have seen enough of his vicious side a few months back.It would be stupid if he were to stab macki..he does need a good beating thoug,i dont know why justin just doesnt tell someone,it would all tun out much better.

----------


## Debs

i have heard the one about him carrying a knife with him so this may have something to do with the stabbing macki rumour!.

----------


## leanne27

did anybody see tonight's episode? when macki and justin had their fight, well i think justin was really brave to still try and take macki on even though there was like 4 of macki's mates there too, i really wanted him to tell liz the tuth tonight, but as soaps go... he didnt lol, and i think chris fountain is the one who is with the actress who plays nicole, i dont think his character justin actually gets with her, though i could be wrong but that's what i heard.

----------


## Lealuvs'oaks

the knife part is true as hollyoaks explores the 'knife culture' i dont kno if ne one gets stabbed but i gather tht it will b a stabbing other wize it would b pathetic, it would b interesting if it were maki and also if it were ali or something! i heard something about justin getting a girlfriend when he goes to six form lol

----------


## bradfordbull10

i love justin too, ive seen rumours about the darlene and the nicole storyline both would be fantastic!

----------


## Jade

moving to rumour mill!!, now we have one!!!

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i thought justin & nicole would hock up, espeacaily when ali was askign her out & all she was intresseted in was justin. kinda sweet really. i know this isnt about justin & that but it is about hollyo kas the 1 that plays sam owen's hair! in mondays,tuesday and possiblely wednesdays episodes his hair was long in some sence but then spikey &  then in the next sence its long again.has any one else noticed this or is it just me?

----------


## di marco

> i know this isnt about justin & that but it is about hollyo kas the 1 that plays sam owen's hair! in mondays,tuesday and possiblely wednesdays episodes his hair was long in some sence but then spikey &  then in the next sence its long again.has any one else noticed this or is it just me?


no i aint noticed this, are you getting confused between him and russ?

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

no it is sam because it was when zara was all dressed up his hair was short and then when he came back from being in the toliet his hair was long again & russ had already bin in & out of that sence. watch it 2moro morning & ull c what i mean.

----------


## di marco

> no it is sam because it was when zara was all dressed up his hair was short and then when he came back from being in the toliet his hair was long again & russ had already bin in & out of that sence. watch it 2moro morning & ull c what i mean.


oh right, i didnt notice but ill try and watch tomorrow

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

justin DEFINITELY kisses Becca!!! it says he missreads the signals - or something like that anyway!lol
theres also something about Becca avoiding him cos she thinks he's cheaten  on his coursework!

----------


## di marco

> justin DEFINITELY kisses Becca!!! it says he missreads the signals - or something like that anyway!lol
> theres also something about Becca avoiding him cos she thinks he's cheaten  on his coursework!


yeh he does kiss becca after reading the wrong signals, i read that in the tv mag. but i didnt know about the coursework bit

----------


## leanne27

so is this the end of macki then? i hope not because he's a really good person to hate! lol, i hope the storyline doesn't just revolve around becca and justin, even though it will be a good storyline i'd like to see more of the justin/macki storyline.

----------


## Lealuvs'oaks

no its not the end of maki, apparently he is involved with justin n ali in the knife scandal when hollyoaks explores what happens when teenagers carry knives! also ive heard tht justin stalks n sexually abuses becca as he thinks she likes him and she cant get through to him

----------


## di marco

> no its not the end of maki, apparently he is involved with justin n ali in the knife scandal when hollyoaks explores what happens when teenagers carry knives! also ive heard tht justin stalks n sexually abuses becca as he thinks she likes him and she cant get through to him


yeh ive heard that justin rapes becca but dont know if its true, i hope he doesnt though

----------


## Lennie

I don't think its true

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think macki attacks becca- i dont know why, justim may go after him, also in inside soap, it says ali is involved too

----------


## Lennie

I think we will have to see what happens now till the knife culture storyline, how it all gets started

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh in soap life it said that they deal with the issue of 'date rape and knife culture' among young people n just how dangerous knives are and that these storylines were gonna appear in the autumn.

----------


## di marco

> yeh in soap life it said that they deal with the issue of 'date rape and knife culture' among young people n just how dangerous knives are and that these storylines were gonna appear in the autumn.


sounds good, cant wait!   :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

i dont think justin would rape becca! he really likes and cares for her

----------


## smile_be_merry

no he wont rape becca however the storyline about the stabbing is that macki comes back to get justin and either macki, justin or ali gets stabbed i think (source is the rumours on the hollyoaks forum)

----------


## angelblue

Hi smile-me-merry  :Smile:  

I try to become an member on hollyoak forum it would nt work do you know anything else  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Justin and Nicole hook up.


noooooooo that cant happen i hope ots not true

----------


## Abbie

> Hi smile-me-merry  
> 
> I try to become an member on hollyoak forum it would nt work do you know anything else


im already a memeber hehe

----------


## angelblue

It wont work when i try   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

for some reason it wont let me log in anymore  :Sad:

----------


## angelblue

Di marco i just registered it allowed me but it sent me an email to confirm but the link doesnt work now   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Di marco i just registered it allowed me but it sent me an email to confirm but the link doesnt work now


thats what i dont understand, it worked fine for me for years, i had to rereigster every year but it worked fine, then suddenly it wouldnt work and i keep getting validation emails which said it worked but it didnt  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> for some reason it wont let me log in anymore


that really werid you should write to them obviously my email though

----------


## di marco

> that really werid you should write to them obviously my email though


i have emailed them but got no reply, maybe ill email again

----------


## Saziikins

> no he wont rape becca however the storyline about the stabbing is that macki comes back to get justin and either macki, justin or ali gets stabbed i think


Macki gets stabbed by Ali, Ali gets run over by a car (yeah I know), J gets arrested at Ali's funeral. I've posted images on my site... but I'm not allowed to post links..

----------


## di marco

> Macki gets stabbed by Ali, Ali gets run over by a car (yeah I know), J gets arrested at Ali's funeral. I've posted images on my site... but I'm not allowed to post links..


whats your source for this? and would you be able to post the pics on here too please?

----------


## Saziikins

Source: Some strange site which has all of the images and has what's going on underneath... can't explain it. 

 

 

 

 

 

Not all of them, but it's pretty much it.

----------


## di marco

thanks, that must happen quite soon then if theyve filmed it already

----------


## Chris_2k11

Looks good!

----------


## angelblue

Oh noooooo ali dies how sad is that no nicole and him them because a few an ago she was on t4 and she said it will never happen   :Lol:

----------


## willow

flipping heck!!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

And whats going on with Justin & Becca on the first picture   :Searchme:  It looks like he's sticking his tongue out at her!   :Confused:  lol!

----------


## willow

> And whats going on with Justin & Becca on the first picture   It looks like he's sticking his tongue out at her!   lol!


yes it looks like it!!!

----------


## willow

i think it may be a door knob!!!

----------


## di marco

> And whats going on with Justin & Becca on the first picture   It looks like he's sticking his tongue out at her!   lol!


i thought it looked like that too lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

I think he is mucking about

----------

